# Cookshack Elite SM025



## hillarystep (Jan 23, 2012)

I would like to learn more about this electric smoker Cookshack Elite SM025 before investing this money.  Having health issues so need something a little easier to tend to than my GOSM propane smoker that I have enjoyed for years.

The video I watched from Cookshack says to put the ribs or whatever in set the temperature, a small block of wood and just close the door for the entire cooking time.  I enjoy basting or spraying apple juice on the ribs every hour or so, does this not happen with an electric smoker.  

I would like to learn all the pros and cons of this smoker before the big investment.  Are the heating elements reliable and long lasting?  Need a smoker on wheel casters such as this to easily move around.

Any help from Cookshack owners greatly appreciated.  

Many thanks.

Gerry


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 23, 2012)

I do not have this unit but the SmokinTex 1400 which is very similar in nature but much less expensive.  I have used it for about 3 years and am very happy with the smokes. I am not a spritzer so I can not share that experience with you. Pretty much you set the temp put the food in and forget it. I have the Maverick 732 to monitor the box and the food. 

I have stopped using the chunks of wood which I though produced an unreliable smoke and use the AMNPS for great smoke production 

I know there are a several Cookshack users here as well 

Good luck and let us know what you end up with


----------



## mark4mn (Jan 23, 2012)

I Bought the Smokin-it #2 and love it. Was much cheaper than the Cookshack. Unfortunately, cost was a factor for me. Smokin-It has been fabulous. Use it all the time. 

Still use my Outlaw with SFB when I have time and beer.

Mark


----------



## navigator (Mar 10, 2012)

I have had a cookshack since 2005, you will love it, its well insulated and has no need for a water pan because it is so tight, it has one half inch vent on the bottom and one on the top, you can open it and baste to add flavor if you like but it is not needed for the moisture.

I posted a review yesterday but its waiting for moderation before it shows up.

I haven't heard of any heating element issues and the company has excellent customer service and a great online community for learning cookshack specific info & tips.


----------



## hillarystep (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you for the info on the Cookshack.  I am just wondering if it is worth the extra money over a Smokinit 2.  I can get the SS stand and smoker for the price of a Cookshack.


----------



## hillarystep (Mar 10, 2012)

Where is the cookshack smoker made?  I think Smokin it is made in China.


----------



## navigator (Mar 10, 2012)

Cookshack is made in the USA and has exceptional customer service/support. That said they are similar and I have no experience with the Tex so its hard to do a comparison.


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 16, 2012)

Price difference is so big that I had to close my eyes on where the product was made. I got smokin-it#2 and they included cover and chip panel for free. Seasoning went very well with AMNPS performing great. First ribs coming on Tuesday.


----------



## tim evans (Aug 16, 2014)

I've had mine now for about 90 days / ten cooks. Been every bit as good as advertised. Uses much less wood than my propane unit did and I am still getting good smoke rings. I would not give them the ridiculous amount of money they were asking for the matching cart however. I bought a 80 buck cart from Overstock.com and used the pre-threaded holes in the legs (the casters screw in) and used bolts with fender washers to attache the unit to the cart. Works great and the lower shelf is perfect for storage.

There is a trade off from flame but to actually have a life while preparing a smoked meal is a fair deal. To steal a line from a famous TV huckster...Set it and forget it....that has value.

Still holding onto my charcoal set up but loving the ease aand great food coming off the CS SM 025


----------



## Bassmantweed (Jun 16, 2019)

How do you use that amnps unit in an electric smoker?


----------

